# next M&G



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

i have contacts at 2 places way out west ,, like in California for the next M&G ,, one is in San Diego at La toya beach (i think that is right ,, prolly not ) and one at Laguna beach ,, both are on the coast ,, and since we like to have this in off seson (for them) we can get a pretty good deal ,, the owner of Laguna  said if we can get 15 or more to commit ( send a deposit ) we can get any sight we want all together ,, it is full hook ups ,, free wifi ,, and catered meals ,, if u want them ,, they will let us have the area for 89 a night ( thats is 3/4 of what they charge ) but i know alot of u will not go for this ,, but i was just sugesting ,, since there has not been anymore said about it ,, i have contacted 2 places out there ,, and also have one in NM ,, in Albuquerque ,, nice place ,, but this is just my suggestions ,, nothing set in stone ,, just trying ,, if anyone is interested in any of the places ,, pm me ,,


----------



## C Nash (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I haven't been able to make either of the M&G so guess my opinion don't count.  Way to rich for this old country boy.  JMO


----------



## Pancanbob (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi,
I'm on the West coast, so anything out this way I would be interested in. 
I would like to get to one of these M&G to see who you all are :excitement:
Take care  
Bob


----------



## krsmitty (Dec 7, 2011)

Florida?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Rod and I have already talked about those RV camp ground and he knows what I think about them. I am not voting for the M&G there. JMO. Now as Ken Smith noted Flordia, that would be nice and I could possibly vote YES for that. But still waiting other to make suggestions. As of now I have no place in mind. But everyone please come up with some places to discuss.


----------



## try2findus (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe northern Texas but CA is way too far for us in the Fall.  Now if we have a summer M&G...:triumphant:


----------



## Cruzincat (Dec 7, 2011)

The company I work for is HQ'd in Orange County, CA.  Been to laguna Beach many times.  It would be a great location. The walkway along the beach goes up steps to the top of the cliffs to the north.  Very beautiful area.

 Don't count my vote, though, since I don't even have an RV yet!


----------



## Triple E (Dec 7, 2011)

Maybe it is time to have a M&G West and a M&G East.  Florida is a long way to travel for just a weekend affair for the people that live out West.  JMHO


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Steve I go with your plan,, also JR I like your plan also. I got a bug planted in my ear today that Maria would like to go to Brice & Zion National Park. SO just maybe we will just do that, but have no idea when, just have to wait an see. I would like a cruise, and be pampered, we could RV over to the ship dock  do the cruise and rv back to where ever we would like to go.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

well i did not want the post to sound like "that is the place to go" i did not ,, i was just thinking about folks that live out that way that might want to go to a M&G and are close to there ,, nothing more ,, i will travel out west and it does not have to be a beach sight ,, i don;t have a prob with that ,, i was merly susggesting ,, and i do have a contact in both those parks ,, i know it's kinda high in price ,, but look at the area ,, and the state ,, cost of living is alot more out there ,, but i am all open for any suggestions anyone else has :applause:


----------



## Triple E (Dec 7, 2011)

try2findus;75428 said:
			
		

> Now if we have a summer M&G...:triumphant:



I second that JR. For us members that are raising a first or second family have a hard time with the fall M&G.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 7, 2011)

OK looking at the map and we are looking at Denver CO and down to St George UT. that going. Coming home run on down to San Antonio Tx. taking I10  to I65 TO I85 to get home. Well this just a look at plan, knowing the boss it will change before we decide if that is indeed where she would like to go.BTW this a spring or summer plan, we still can make the fall M&G


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

well i am all for that ,, the Colorado place ,, but not denver,, Denver is to me kinda boring ,, i hate crowds ,, how about somewhere rustic ,, and out of the hussle and bussle ,, like in Antonito CO ,, lots of tourist spots there ,, great scenic stuff by old steam engine train ,, but just thought ,, but if we are that close ,, why not Albuquerque NM ,, i know many places there ,, and i even know a very good campground ,, and the owner also ,, if he has not died yet ,, nice place ,,not much in the cg to do ,, but it has full hook ups no cable or wifi ,, ( wel it does but it cost extra) ,, but like i said whatever btw i have found a few cruise lines ,, but the bad new they are not avail in our M&G time frame ,, but this is the one i would really like to go on ,, and yes it is to alaska ,, but only if I go wth the Royal Suit ,, hey if i go on cruise ,, i am going in style and comfort ,, and lotsa heat   

http://www.cruisereservationweb.com/celebritycruises/itinerary/CN09A002|2012-09-16


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Rod Denver is where Maria would like to go, that was not a suggestion for a M&G, BUT as you said we could make it a  spring/summer M&G. . So if she decides that is where she would like to go , then that is where we will be heading next spring. I guess we will be out for about a month or so whooo Eeeee. love on the road.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 8, 2011)

Well Chelse, We're only one up on you as far as M/G's go.  Maybe changing the date will help some getting to the M/G. Location will always be a problem for others. We have members from both coast. Maybe plan a big one in the central USA, say two years from now.( not disregarding this year) Then you can just do spin offs from there. Just a thought,


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 8, 2011)

good point Butch, go to the link for the 2012 M&G and make that a suggestion.


----------



## LEN (Dec 8, 2011)

Why not one in the spring and one in the fall. The desert SW somewhere with spring flowers and animals you don't see in the east. Plus a few of the people you might attract are the ever fickle Snow Birds from upper US and the Canada bunch.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Len you and Butch go to the group icon on the right of the word FORUM and log on and go to the M&G section and make your suggestions.


----------



## roadman (Dec 9, 2011)

try fort bragg ca,nice beach.alot of places to see and go.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Well we may head out to Denver Co. this Spring and then on down to St George. but that is in a planning st
age. I do know Maria does want to go back west, so that all I need to know. However we are open to any West(summer) and EAST (fall) M&G or anyplace in between. Our motto is: if we can buy the gas, we will go.
Steve as for as Flordia goes, just make it a 2 weeks vacation, and if the group plan it there that when you plan your vacation there. I do agree that would really far for you and your family just for a weekend event. Also Steve I may try to talk Maria in to coming over your way for a day or two. just have to wait and see how our plan plans out


----------



## Triple E (Dec 12, 2011)

I will be here hollis.  That is why I put in a full service site.  You all are welcome.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2011)

well change of plans, we are not going to Denver, instead heading to Bryce and Zion NP. This will give us more time to explore the area. we will be coming back down thru San Antonio and see what we can, then we will be heading down to I 10 on the gulf coast, drive thru Biloxi,(MAY STOP FOR A DAY) up I-65 to Atmore (last casino) before we get home. So this the plan before she oop we make any changes.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry Guys seems I hi jacked this post sorry I will not post here again about my Spring-Summer trip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

no prblem hollis ,, we all love to hear about where we are planning on going ,, that is what this place is for ,, :applause:


----------



## whitey (Dec 29, 2011)

Hollis if you end up coming my  way you are welcome to over night at my house, FHU and it's free.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 29, 2011)

Better watch out Gerald!!!  Some of us might stop and overstay our welcome with it being free. LOL


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 23, 2012)

How does Hilton Head Island, SC sound?


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey I have no problem with Hilton Head Island,SC. But we do need to start really planning on a trip soon if we are still planning a M&G.


----------

